# Target quivers....again



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I now use a Vista but would like something nice. I have a ton of junk in my quiver so I need one that has some storage to it. I have looked at Fist and Angel, the Angel doesnt look to have much room to stuff junk into pokets. But, I could be wrong. So, what say you?


----------



## Mr.BadExample (Jun 29, 2007)

Stick with the Vista! :embara:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

The Win & Win has alot of storage.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Win and Win Magnetic Quiver*

This is the nicest quiver I have seen with lots of storage. You can order them straight from Lancaster and the quality is excellent and they have a lot of special features not found in other quivers. The Angel Field quiver is the best light compact quiver on the market.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> I now use a Vista but would like something nice. I have a ton of junk in my quiver so I need one that has some storage to it. I have looked at Fist and Angel, the Angel doesnt look to have much room to stuff junk into pokets. But, I could be wrong. So, what say you?


You can get different size Angels. Sounds to me like you need to go through your quiver and decide what you really need to have with you ALL the time. You would be surprised at the amount of stuff you can get rid of and leave in the case. I fit everything in my quiver I may NEED on the course. Everything else stays in the bow case.:wink:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You can get different size Angels. Sounds to me like you need to go through your quiver and decide what you really need to have with you ALL the time. You would be surprised at the amount of stuff you can get rid of and leave in the case. I fit everything in my quiver I may NEED on the course. Everything else stays in the bow case.:wink:


Same here. I have a Leatherman, Allen wrenches and extra nocks :embara: in my quiver. Plus an extra release just in case. Thats it. Hope you find one.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

design and make your own
it works !!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> design and make your own
> it works !!!


There is no way....I don't even want to make strings or fletch half the time....I will just buy and Angel 

But that is cool though.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> You can get different size Angels. Sounds to me like you need to go through your quiver and decide what you really need to have with you ALL the time. You would be surprised at the amount of stuff you can get rid of and leave in the case. I fit everything in my quiver I may NEED on the course. Everything else stays in the bow case.:wink:


LOL! BH we hosted a JOAD shoot at our club last weekend. (Spectre tried to sneak in to the cub division but we busted him . . . ) Anyway . . it is REALLY entertaining to see the amount of stuff the kids have in and on their quivers. 99% of it has nothing to do with archery. Pins, charms, key chains, stickers . . . all kinds of stuff. I asked the one girl if it helps her balance at the line. Every time there was a line change it sounded like a bunch of cowboys going to and fro . . . "ching, ching, ching". LOL!


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

almost all arrow mnufacturers make low cost arrow that spine .500 or softer. The great thing about kid's arrows is if you pay attention you can actually end up with extremely straight arrows. 

also remember that kids's are like adults they also shooter better with a stiffer spine.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Jesus I need to go back to bed or change brands. :doh:

Wrong thread on the above post disregard.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

swerve said:


> Jesus I need to go back to bed or change brands. :doh:
> 
> Wrong thread on the above post disregard.


I think you just threw a 4:wink:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> I think you just threw a 4:wink:


lol 4 my butt, that one went straight to the lighting fixtures.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

wolfman_73 said:


> lol 4 my butt, that one went straight to the lighting fixtures.


Or he shot the wrong target:doh:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

> lol 4 my butt, that one went straight to the lighting fixtures.


Not that anyone here has ever done that. We've - ah - only witnessed it - yeah, that's the ticket - we've witnessed one going into the light fixtures!!


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok ok back on target.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

swerve said:


> Ok ok back on target.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Mental Conditioning


----------

